# hunting blinds



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

I deer hunt near Columbus and will be replacing my blinds over the off season. Would like some ideas on what you other deer hunter sit in. Please post pictures if you have any of you blind.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I use the Blynd http://www.blynd.com/ and really like them. Light weight and easy to set up. They are plastic and wasps and yellow jackets don't build nests in them. Mine are the 4x4 and are ok for one person but very tight for two. The way the sides are built the inside dim. are only about 3'-6" if I buy another it will be the 4x8. The only thing really bad is they are black plastic and can get very warm inside on a hot sunny day, so try to set them up where you will be in the shade in the afternoon.


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

Dont have pictures of my blinds, but I have a few Superior Fiberglass 6-shooter blinds (http://www.texasdeerstands.com/Superior Blinds/fiberglass blinds.htm), as well as a couple of the Potbelly Blinds (http://www.pot-belly.com/index.htm). Both work very good. If you are going to be hunting a 2nd person or child in the blind with you, I would definitely go with the 6 shooter.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

ccfishin said:


> Dont have pictures of my blinds, but I have a few Superior Fiberglass 6-shooter blinds (http://www.texasdeerstands.com/Superior%20Blinds/fiberglass%20blinds.htm), as well as a couple of the Potbelly Blinds (http://www.pot-belly.com/index.htm). Both work very good. If you are going to be hunting a 2nd person or child in the blind with you, I would definitely go with the 6 shooter.


those are sweet


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Here are a few*

Pictures of two of our newest blinds. The first one is 4x6 and we made changes on the next one, making it 8x5x8 giving plenty of leg and head room.

TH


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I've been looking around for some new stands as well, but cringe everytime I look at the price tag. This thread made me wonder if anyone had had honey hole to find some decently priced stands, or if anyone knew of any used stands coming available?


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

See my avatar. AKA, the Oil Derrick! All metal! Begs no forgiveness, when it's cold, IT'S COLD! When it's hot, IT'S HOT! Be verwy, verwy quiet! That is just one of several different types on our lease. I also have a Summit Viper Extreme climbing stand that I like alot. I like the fact that I can pick up and change locations quickly.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

There are a couple of guys on here that build some very nice wood blinds for fellow 2coolers. I know Swampus is one of them. Have seen the pics of his and price is very reasonable. You might want to PM him. Hopefully the other guy will post up as well.

We have a smorgasbord of blinds at our ranch. The best are the 4x6 fiberglass blinds we bought at Lyssey & Eckel in George West. Very roomy, quiet and bug free. We also have two of the black plastic "Blynds". They are great for moving around your property since they are so light weight but I completely disagree with the other post that wasps don't build nests in them. Ours always have wasps in them and we keep the windows and doors shut at all times. Their doors are simply not bug proof. I imagine I could spend the time to fix that but for now cans of wasp spray fix the problem. The rest of our blinds were all on the property when we bought it. Mixture of homemade stuff and a couple of the Texas Hunter Products blinds. I would imagine that when the Texas Hunter Products blinds were new they were fairly nice but prior owner was not really into maintenance. I believe they have a website and are fairly economical.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Anybody got some plans for the DIY types? Not that it's hard or anything, just easier and quicker to get it done and have a nice shopping list so the 12 trips to the hardware store can be cut down to 1 or 2.  Oh and I agree on the black plastic ones, ours always had wasps in it and once an owl with a bunch of baby owls. I guess the window had blown out or something and the owls moved in.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

PM me your email address and I'll send you a materials list and pictures from start to finish of our last blind, the big one in the pictures above.

TH


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock on, thanks!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

To keep wasps and bugs etc... out of any deer blind do the following. I recomend doing this in the early spring when everything starts building new nests etc.. and renewing in the early fall. I have been doing this for 3 years and have not had a bug one in any of my blinds.

start by thoroughly ckeaning out all bugs / spiders etc... and removing any carpet flooring. hang a no pest fly strip in the blind. sprinkle sevin dust on floor and reinstall carpet. Wala! you are done and no bugs!

Trust me it works!


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I have never had any bugs in my Blynds just lucky I guess


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Poor Mans........


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks like someone raided the Christmas decorations, and I'm betting it wasn't you Chief!!!

I had bought a fake Christmas tree one year when they went on sale in January. I think that thing is still in my parents' attic. LOL

T


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Here is my wife's blind that I built a few years ago. She told me that she need stairs or one day I might find her hanging upside down on the vertical ladder that had been there.

So, here are the stairs I built !!

Hey, if this keeps her happy, this keeps me coming back to the deer camp!!

blue.dog


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Another option. This is the DogHouse blind. First year hunted with it on the ground. Built a 6x6 platform for it this year that is 4 foot off the ground. Used eye bolts on the corners to fasten it down.

Goes up in minutes and can be taken down and moved to another spot in minutes. Waterproof with plenty of window options.

GCB


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Coolbro, thats the way to go with the way deer leases go these days. I like it.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Hey Coolbro, thats the way to go with the way deer leases go these days. I like it.


Thanks and one other good feature - no red wasps to deal with all the time.

GCB


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Trout, ya'll stand up to shoot? Windows look really high?


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=000369

http://www.deertexas.com/store/deer_blind.html


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Those are sweet, Scott. I love the "Eddie Reyes" blind...

Can any length 4x4 be used as the legs or do you suggest to not go over a certain length, i.e. 16' legs?


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Length of legs should equal your bravado.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

then 32' it is....







haha.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is mine, this will be the last year for this one (burn it). We are planning on building one with cedar post and sheet metal. Taking the boys this weekend for a youth hunt.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have always built my own. 4'x5' and about 5 foot tall is the most economical using plywood. Make windows all the way around (put up camo screen all the way around) about 7 inches wide and your wood cutting is made simpler. I always put on metal roof (2x6 corragated tin) so it over hangs about a foot on each side. Helps deter rain. I used to use wood windows that swing down but lately just staple 18 ' roof ridge material above windows and bend up. This dramatically cuts down driving rain from entering. I use land scape timbers (they are treated) for legs because they are cheaper than 4x4 lumber. After painting outside they last at least 10 years.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

DeerTexas said:


> http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=000369
> 
> http://www.deertexas.com/store/deer_blind.html


Scott, how much just for the brackets?


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

$249 + tax + shipping & handling, but call me at 254 666-9239 and I'll be happy to discuss a discount.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I will be building my own blinds. Can't afford the fiberglass jobs and pay tuition at a private college too. Keep them coming. Looking for unique ideas.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

redfish bayrat said:


> Can't afford the fiberglass jobs and pay tuition at a private college too.


Man, sounds like you need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

DeerTexas said:


> $249 + tax + shipping & handling, but call me at 254 666-9239 and I'll be happy to discuss a discount.


Sorry 'bout that. I did not read so good on your website - I thought it read "materials" and not just "materials list".


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Actually the windows are just right for tall folks. 

TH


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Here's Mine.....*

The windows are folded down in one shot and the other is the look at the feeder. Warm and dry. I am going to extend the legs a bit next year to see over top of the under growth.

Bought these from Hunter's Pride on the Beltway when they were still open. They were $250 unfinished.

T...


----------



## JTTMI (Jan 19, 2005)

Trouthunter,
I'd like to see your materials list and pics.

Thanks


----------



## JTTMI (Jan 19, 2005)

Trouthunter, I'm trying to build a blind for myself and two sons to hunt out of. Anyway you can send me a copy of materials and pictures?

Thanks.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

All my blinds are 4X4 with framing of 2X2 and 3/8 plywood sides with 3/4 floor. All sides and roof made separately and can be screwed together with screw guns. Easy to put together on the ground or up in the air. For about $100 bucks you can build one. 

4 sheets 3/8 plywood
16 8 ft. 2X2
nails or screws 
Elmers glue.
roofing materials.
hinges for doors and windows.
plexiglass if you want to see through while windows are down
paint.
roof made out of the cutoffs you cut from sides. Make stand 5 to 6 ft high. What ever fits you.
Total about 100 bucks and will last for years and can be moved easily and a fun and great off season project. 

When your neighbors ask what you are building just tell them "outhouse"and see what kinda looks you get.

Charlie


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Ranch kings are nice

We've got a few, and the big problem is you kinda feel like your cheating when sitting inside them.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

dang, that thing's sweet


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's mine - ladders were for constuction - gone now. Built in 6 sections and assembled once on top of the scaffolding.


----------

